# Flat Master Drum Sander



## Robert Porter (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking at buying a drum sander and I really like the Stockroom Flat Master. Does any one own one of these or maybe has used one, and if so can you give my your opinion?

Anyone have any input on other models that will do 30"?

Thanks,
Cowboy


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know anything about the model you mentioned, but I had the woodmaster 37" (?) years ago and loved it. I could adjust the speed of the feed and it also had reverse. They really make short work of sanding. Make sure you have a good dust collection system! Red


----------



## JTWatts (Oct 26, 2008)

Robert,
I have desired one of these units for two years now. I have seen them in operation in several WW shows. Almost too good to be true. However... I just got home (25 Oct) from the Salt Lake City Woodworking show. I did buy the 24" model Flat Master. Justification: NO SANDING DUST, very little mechanical adjustment, long life on the sanding strips, small foot print, and easy change of sanding strips. Additionally, I have the potential to have two different grit size on the drum at the same time (that is why I chose the 24” model), it is very well built. I had purchased the Delta 18x32 drum sander (6 yrs ago) and had a love/hate relationship. Finally sold the dang thing. It was a happy day. The Flat Master is everything the Delta was not. I should get the darn thin up and running in 3 weeks or so, I hope I m not disappointed..... We shall see. JTW


----------

